# Alloy wheels repair?



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi All 
we are looking to refurbish the alloy wheels on our motorhome, the silvering started to peel and we have now removed all the finish to reveal the red undercoat, is it possible to have them repainted in situ? has anyone used a mobile restorer? can we do it ourselves? we are thinking of having a white paint finish. We live in Macclesfield Cheshire, any help would be appreciated. Regards Jan


----------

